

Never back a Kickstarter without a programmer - theandrewbailey
http://www.polygon.com/2014/7/24/5930863/never-back-a-kickstarter-without-a-programmer-and-other-tips-to-not

======
lingben
crowdfunding in its current incarnation is a fad, the best demonstration of
this was the potato salad fiasco.

crowdfunding is a total joke but like most fads when you're in the thick of
it, it is difficult to realize that. only with the aid of hindsight is it
obvious.

we'll look back on kickstarter the same way we look back on pets.com or other
similar past silicon valley bs

